
Up to 15% of Twitter Accounts Are Fake: Study - randomname2
https://arxiv.org/abs/1703.03107
======
dang
Please don't rewrite titles to say what you think is important about an
article. If you want to do that, the place for it is a comment in the thread.
Then your opinion is on a level playing field with others'.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
brudgers
Title: Online Human-Bot Interactions: Detection, Estimation, and
Characterization

